# ubuntu 7.04, firefox query



## legolas (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi,

I have ubuntu 7.04 up and running fine! I love it so far, except for 1 little problem of installing fritz 10 using wine. But, that is for another post! 

now, my question is that, in firefox, everytime i have to browse the page earlier, i used to press backspace in windows. However, it is very annoying to press alt + left arrow key!!! in here....

Is there anyway to change/append the shortcut keys in the firefox for linux??

legolas


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 24, 2007)

In the location bar, open the URL "about:config". In the "Filter" section, type "backspace". Below that, you will see "browser.backspace_action". Double-click on that line, and a popup window will appear. Just type in "0" (zero), and click "OK". After that, your Backspace should be the way you want it. 

From
*answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+question/3578


----------



## Rahim (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks. Now both alt+back as well as backspace does the same thing


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 2, 2007)

Kubuntu 7.04 FireFox Compiability

Is FireFox not compiatable in Kubuntu 7.04 ? Recently I installed Firefox in Kubuntu, it's open fine, but whenever I try to set up any setting it automatically close down. For Exampale if I click Edit>preference for settings fire fox  closed down. Any one will point out the proble.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 2, 2007)

How did you install it?


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 2, 2007)

Through Add/remove Programe.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 2, 2007)

open in a terminal command firefox or firefox-bin and post the terminal trace.


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 2, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> open in a terminal command firefox or firefox-bin and post the terminal trace.


Output is here


> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
> Major opcode:  145
> Minor opcode:  3
> Resource id:  0x0
> ...


----------



## praka123 (Oct 2, 2007)

^^^
  work with firefox,till it exit or crashes.then post the output from "xterm" or other terminals. *konsole* wont work.btw the solution for those X error seems to be because of some lines in /etc/X11/xorg.conf of non-existant devices.just see below link for solution.
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1264009


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 3, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^^^
> work with firefox,till it exit or crashes.then post the output from "xterm" or other terminals. *konsole* wont work.btw the solution for those X error seems to be because of some lines in /etc/X11/xorg.conf of non-existant devices.just see below link for solution.
> *ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1264009



I gone through the link above. But I dont know which settings I have to change. I didnot find xterm instead I found kxterm and installed it, but it did not served the purpose. hence I attach the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf for your scrutiny.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 3, 2007)

are u using kubuntu?  
OK.Just view the new xorg.conf I have attached.
also are u having samtron 55 or 56V etc monitor?
then *search* and edit  change section "monitor" in the line to as below:

```
Section "Monitor"
        Identifier      "Samtron"
        Option          "DPMS"
        HorizSync       30.0-55.0
        VertRefresh     50.0-120.0
EndSection
```
 also with this monitor u can get max resolution @ 800x600 AT 85Hz-For that *search* and edit and change the line in xorg.conf

```
SubSection "Display"
    Depth        24
    Modes        "800x600"  "640x480"
EndSubSection
```


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 3, 2007)

@praka123
i also get these errors

```
gaurish@Digital-den:~$ sudo konqueror
X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 172
  Major opcode:  146
  Minor opcode:  3
  Resource id:  0x0
Failed to open device
X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 172
  Major opcode:  146
  Minor opcode:  3
  Resource id:  0x0
Failed to open device
DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket
X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 172
  Major opcode:  146
  Minor opcode:  3
  Resource id:  0x0
Failed to open device
X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 172
  Major opcode:  146
  Minor opcode:  3
  Resource id:  0x0
Failed to open device
kbuildsycoca running...
Reusing existing ksycoca
kio (KService*): WARNING: The desktop entry file /usr/share/applications/DefaultPlugins.desktop has Type=Link instead of "Application" or "Service"
kio (KService*): WARNING: Invalid Service : /usr/share/applications/DefaultPlugins.desktop
kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
kdecore (KProcess): WARNING: _attachPty() 11
```

how ever the command works like a charm, there no crashing of konquerror




> gaurish@Digital-den:/etc/X11$ cat xorg.conf
> # /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
> #
> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
> ...



i am having Samsung Syncmaster 793S


----------



## praka123 (Oct 3, 2007)

@gary remove the "wacom" entries from xorg.conf.u dont have any tablet pc's right?xorg is searching for non-existant device hence the error codes,though there wont be any problem.
remove everything with wacom mentioned.look at my attachment on *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1180&d=1191393674


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 3, 2007)

> are u using kubuntu?
> OK.Just view the new xorg.conf I have attached.
> also are u having samtron 55 or 56V etc monitor?



Yes I am using Kubuntu 7.04 and  PCS 15" CRT monitor.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 3, 2007)

^so the attached xorg.conf solves ur problem of getting Xorg opcode error messages.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1180&d=1191393674
u can replace ur xorg.conf with this one.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 4, 2007)

^^^^^^
removed the wacom entries, now i get a small error


> $ sudo konqueror
> Password:
> Have a gorilla...
> Password:
> ...


----------



## praka123 (Oct 4, 2007)

^that error is not related to the edits made in xorg.conf.it is about kde-dcopserver.it can be expected,since ur trying to run konqueror.  I think is OK.

BTW,do u use ubuntu-insult feature for wrong  passwd  ?


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 4, 2007)

> @praka123



I am using default browser of Kubuntu 7.04 Konqueror. This browser is working very fine without any problem. Now if I configure  my  xorg.conf file as advised by you for preventing crash of  Firefox Browser, is there will be any problem with the Konqueror Browser ??  Is  there any benefit of using  firefox     other than Konqueror. If I use the default browser is there any disadvantage. Please point out. 

2. May I use firestarter firewall in Kubuntu. If it is compiatable what will be the config ?


----------



## praka123 (Oct 4, 2007)

kde got its own firewall called "guarddog".install it.

using konqueror is good.infact it *may* be superior than mozilla/gecko based browsers.even apple's safari browser is based on webkit again based on khtml of trolltech.

use the xorg file i attached.it has nothing to do with firefox crashing.but it fixes the error message Xorg OPCODE thingy.

firefox error can be because of many reasons.open firefox from terminal,not konsole.work with firefox until it crash.look in the terminal for the error.

if ur using adobe flash player,sometimes flash based websites hang.the soltn will be to go for latest flashplayer 9 beta.
OK>first try what is the o/p on terminal when firefox crashes?


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 4, 2007)

OK Thanks, I will try the same. Any problem will report here.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 5, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> BTW,do u use ubuntu-insult feature for wrong  passwd  ?



yup...i like too me insulted by my box


----------



## praka123 (Oct 5, 2007)

^yaar-i am searching for this feature,where u open a terminal some random text(proverbs,quotes) is shown.I have experianced this with Linux-mint terminal or knoppix dont remember.have to digg out what the trick is.btw,there is this one called "fortunes" which is may be used as the input.i have even saw a package fortunes-debian-hints:
This package provides a set of hints and tips on using Debian, in a
 fortune database format. New Debian users (or administrators) may find its
 advice particularly sage or helpful, and even veteren Debianites might
 find some new tidbits.
someone research on this.btw linux-mint gnome users anyone?do u have this feature when opening terminal?
edit:found some links reg this.u can use fortunes or cowsay 
*www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=582616
*forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-97905.html
btw /etc/motd.tail is message of the day.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 5, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^yaar-i am searching for this feature,where u open a terminal some random text(proverbs,quotes) is shown.


*ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/02/18/let-sudo-insult-you-when-you-screw-up/


----------



## praka123 (Oct 5, 2007)

^that i already posted here  .
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68998&highlight=insult
wht am saying is-this is something different.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 5, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^that i already posted here  .
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68998&highlight=insult
> wht am saying is-this is something different.


then i dunno know
i am n00b still anyday infront of you


----------



## praka123 (Oct 5, 2007)

wth?ur using linux for past 1.5 yrs right?


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 5, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> wth?ur using linux for past 1.5 yrs right?


i left it in middle & then stayed away from linux for 8months as i did'nt have a net connection, after i got BB then i started off again

so i used linux barely for 4 months properly


----------



## praka123 (Oct 5, 2007)

btw,reg ur cool-n-quiet question,u need to install a kernel optimized for ur amd 64 from synaptic and try cpufreqd and powernowd.see the below link:
*kerneltrap.org/node/2894


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 5, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> btw,reg ur cool-n-quiet question,u need to install a kernel optimized for ur amd 64 from synaptic and try cpufreqd and powernowd.see the below link:
> *kerneltrap.org/node/2894


i can install the kernel optimized for ur amd 64 from synaptic but then system arch will be 32bit or 64bit???

64bit is a pain in ass


----------



## praka123 (Oct 5, 2007)

the module ur trying to modprobe is available with amd optimized version.and remember gutsy offers better amd support wait till 18th for the release.also kalpik posted here that 64-bit is working well and for plugins,he uses nspluginwrapper for 32-bit apps.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup, 64 bit is great now! Flash works.. Java browser plugin is a problem though. If you really need to run Java in your browser, there are a lot of scripts available for one-click install of 32 bit firefox and plugins too..


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 6, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Yup, 64 bit is great now! Flash works.. Java browser plugin is a problem though. If you really need to run Java in your browser, there are a lot of scripts available for one-click install of 32 bit firefox and plugins too..


how much increase in performance you got by switching to 64bit??


----------



## mehulved (Oct 6, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^yaar-i am searching for this feature,where u open a terminal some random text(proverbs,quotes) is shown.I have experianced this with Linux-mint terminal or knoppix dont remember.have to digg out what the trick is.btw,there is this one called "fortunes" which is may be used as the input.


 Just install fortune package and add the line to bashrc.
To add a little more variety to it, use it with cowsay. 
In gentoo, I've enabled 'offensive' use flag for sudo and fortune-mod, I get some really nice quotes there. It's not for kids, so gary and other kids on the forum please don't try it.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 6, 2007)

i need to try it.btwn there is a debian-tipsntricks-fortunes package also available.shud try/


----------



## kalpik (Oct 6, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> how much increase in performance you got by switching to 64bit??


Hmm.. As i dont do many CPU intensive tasks, i wont be able to notice the increase in the CPU throughput. Though applications DO open blazingly fast!


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 6, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> It's not for kids, so gary and other kids on the forum please don't try it.




i am Fully grownup Adult, even Replubic Of India certifys that


----------



## praka123 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 6, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> i am Fully grownup Adult, even Replubic Of India certifys that



hehe.. pwned ..lol


----------

